# Is a faux pas to use short sleeves under a jacket in summer?



## Othelo (Jan 7, 2012)

¿....? Being a linen jacket... and sans tie...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I will occassionally wear short sleeve knit polo shirts under a blazer/sportcoat during the summer months. Presently in my 60's, I cannot say that I recall wearing a short sleeve sport shirt in said fashion, in the last 45 years or so and I would not recommend that one do such! Guess I would consider it to be a sartorial faux pas.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A short sleeve knit seems to be acceptable for Country Club wear, but with non-knit shirt I say NO! The sleeves must show below the jacket sleeves and you can't do that with a short-sleeve shirt!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That is somewhat the impression I have been getting viewing photos of well-dressed gentlemen 'on holiday'. I look carefully whenever I see a button-necked pullover shirt and I never, ever see cuffs showing. From that I derive that polo/golf shirts under a very light jacket are acceptable casual wear for dining _al fresco_, drinks around the pool, conversation in the evening, snuggling up next to someone in balmy moonlight, etc. For business casual, on the other hand, the knit shirt needs to be long-sleeved. It looks smart but relaxed and knit shirts don't need to be ironed. I like that part.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

A couple of points.

I'd think it's 1) possible if it's a _very _casual jacket in a _very _casual atmosphere. But, 2) under no possible circumstances at all while wearing a tie.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Othelo said:


> ¿....? Being a linen jacket... and sans tie...


I wear short sleeved sport shirts that harmonize under sport jackets all the time, including a navy blazer. However, I won't wear short sleeved dress shirts.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

This is OK if you're doing Miami Vice, but otherwise the jacket sleeves would look too short. 

And it is not correct.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

Short sleeve dress shirts are just fine, if you're an assistant manager at a fast food restaurant.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Francisco D'Anconia said:


> Short sleeve dress shirts are just fine, if you're an assistant manager at a fast food restaurant.


Or wear a plastic pocket protector with seven pens in it in the shirt pocket. It also works with a slide rule on the belt.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

fishertw said:


> Or wear a plastic pocket protector with seven pens in it in the shirt pocket. It also works with a slide rule on the belt.


Oh, don't show your age! Slide rules are museum relics and collectibles. It's a programable calculator at the belt or something even more advanced. Engineers don't go in for nostalgia like sartorialists do.:biggrin:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Guilty, yeah I'm still in the formative stages of wardrobe assemblage.

Here's a type of silk shirt I wear sometimes, the pattern is sort of woven into the fabric, not sure what you call that but here's a pic of a shirt with close-up of the fabric.

Anyone have an idea what to call the fabric? Jacquard maybe?

















Mind you I am not saying it looks good! ! !

ic12337:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Let me guess, you got the idea from _Casino Royale_, didn't you?


----------



## Barcelona (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the same thing whenever I see someone mention a short sleeve shirt sans tie and sportjacket.:biggrin:

In response, to Jovan's statement, that is. I thought I quoted you but didn't.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Francisco D'Anconia said:


> Short sleeve dress shirts are just fine, if you're an assistant manager at a fast food restaurant.


Yeh they go very well with a baseball cap.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Where I live polo shirts under a blazer are the norm. In fact it's rare to see a coat and tie unless specificly called for, lawyers, of course, excepted. Any other shirt underneath is just plain wrong to me.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

tda003 said:


> Where I live polo shirts under a blazer are the norm. In fact it's rare to see a coat and tie unless specificly called for, lawyers, of course, excepted. Any other shirt underneath is just plain wrong to me.


Ah St. Simons Island, I actually spent some time there about 30 years ago, can you believe it?


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

In summer, à polo shirt with à blazer or à sports jacket is OK


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Andy said:


> A short sleeve knit seems to be acceptable for Country Club wear, but with non-knit shirt I say NO! The sleeves must show below the jacket sleeves and you can't do that with a short-sleeve shirt!


You just gave me a great idea! Instead of wearing a dickey (fake shirt collar), just wear a "Slickey" (fake long sleeve cuff).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickey_(garment)

You attach it to the jacket so you can wear those short sleeve sport shirts with your jacket and not appear to break any "rules". Who wants to provide me with some venture capital to get this moving?

Andy B.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

My FIL is required to stand out in the heat of Florida summers while dressed in a dark suit. He wears short sleeved "dress" shirts with a tie. I think you would find many southern preachers and funeral directors who do so. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, just that it is so.

I don't find that the sleeves make much difference in comfort so I tend to wear long sleeve shirts all summer long, except with shorts. Short pants, short sleeves. : )


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll give a bit of leeway if it's a short sleeved polo worn carefree with a navy blazer. With a woven shirt, it just looks wrong not having some cuff showing.



Barcelona said:


> I think the same thing whenever I see someone mention a short sleeve shirt sans tie and sportjacket.:biggrin:
> 
> In response, to Jovan's statement, that is. I thought I quoted you but didn't.


It looked okay when he removed the jacket (which was apparently the instant he got out of the airport, all of five seconds in the movie). With the jacket, it would have looked a lot more polished with a long sleeved shirt. The real purpose of the white short sleeved shirt was to have him confused for the hotel staff, though.


----------

